# I like my new Glock, but ...



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

As I stated in another post, I bought a G17 Gen3 about a week ago and still have yet to get to the range. Overall I like the gun, but there's something that has me a bit concerned. I'm aware of the slide rattle when the trigger is back caused by the firing pin hitting the firing pin safety. But there's another rattle when the trigger is forward. There's a small amount of sideways play in the slide at the front of the frame, the back slide-to-frame fit is solid. It's not much, I would say about 1/32. But it's annoying since the gun is brand new and never fired. I would expect something like that after about 500 rounds or so but not in a brand new gun. I'm worried that it's only going to get worse after firing a few hundred rounds or so and with continued use. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My Gen 3 G19 rattles a bit when I shake it. The tone of the rattle changes just a bit between trigger forward and trigger back.

GW


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The rattles and slide movement are more-or-less normal (some Glocks do it more, some less).

As long as you keep the sights aligned on-target all the way through the trigger squeeze, Glocks will shoot WAY better than most people will expect. They are not target guns, but with the right ammo and a competent operator, they can and do shoot VERY well.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You must understand that the barrel locks into the slide via the locking lug which keeps the slide and barrel locked before the shot(most important for accuracy) until such time as enough rearward pressure has been applied to unlock the action and allow cycling.

That slight movement of the front slide will have no consequence for combat accuracy and the reason why Glock's are generally known to be ultra reliable pistols.

I'm sure the pistol will be more accurate than any of us. If you have doubt bench the pistol and see what kind of groups you get. I'd imagine you will be impressed.

Watching some hickok45 video's with his glocks is very impressive as well. He nails anything from 80 yards on in and even goes way out there on occassion.

I seriously doubt you have anything to worry about and probably have a real shooter.


----------

